# PC aufrüsten - Graka vs. CPU &amp; Mainboard



## CaptainMonkey (11. März 2016)

*PC aufrüsten - Graka vs. CPU & Mainboard*

Hallo beisammen,

da mein PC mittlerweile auch nicht mehr der neueste ist und ich bei den meisten aktuellen Spielen mit der 30 FPS Grenze kämpfe würde ich ihn gerne aufrüsten.
Nun bin ich ein armer Student und habe deswegen nur ein begrenztes Budget zur Verfügung, weswegen ich mich entscheiden muss ob ich in eine neue GraKa investiere oder doch lieber auf eine neue CPU setze. Wenn ich jedoch die CPU erneuere würde ich gerne gleich auf Intel umsteigen, was aber bedeutet, dass ich mir auch ein neues Mainboard anschaffen muss.

Meine Hardware:


Spoiler



CPU: QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 965, 3.40 GHz [Deneb, RB-C3]
Mainboard: ASUS [M4A87TD/USB3]
Graka: ATI Radeon HD 5770
RAM: 8GB DDR 3 [Dual - 2x 2GB, 1x 4GB]
HDD: WD Blue Drive 1.0 TB
Netzteil: be quiet! PURE POWER 400W [80 Plus Bronze]



Da die Google Suche auch nicht sonderlich geholfen hat (alle Empfehlungen bezüglich Graka oder CPU waren immer auf ein bestimmtes Hardware Setup bezogen) hoffe ich jetzt hier auf brauchbare Hilfe. 
Mein Budget würde ich gerne bei max. 300€ ansetzen doch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das zu wenig ist?
Und letztendlich: Sollte ich in eine Grafikkarte oder eine neue CPU + Mainboard investieren?

Grüße.


----------



## svd (11. März 2016)

Im Prinzip müsste dein Prozessor noch ähnliche Leistung bringen, wie ein FX-4100 oder vlt. FX-6300.
Mit 3.4GHz ist er ja auch noch anständig getaktet, allerdings wird es Spiele geben, wo er einfach aufgrund der alten Architektur Nachteile hat.

Also, falls du echt nur  "entweder das eine, oder das andere" wechseln kannst, dann zuerst die Grafikkarte.
Empfehlenswert, auch das Netzteil berücksichtigend, wären die "GTX960" (4GB) oder das AMD-Pendant, die "R9 380", jeweils um die 200€ teuer.

Eine modernere CPU-Board-Kombination wird dich ca. 240€ kosten, bestehend aus einem "Core i5-4460" und einem günstigen Sockel-1150-Mainboard 
(gibt's auch für ca. 50€, aber hier stören die Grafikkarte und SATA-Anschlüsse einander nicht, wie bei mATX-Boards oft der Fall ist).

Je nach Modell, kann deine HD5770, auf eBay, schon 50€ bringen, der Phenom ebenso 50€, das Board vlt. 25€. 
Falls du, sagen wir, 30€ für die Grafikkarte, 60€ für die CPU-Board-Kombo, cash auf die Hand bekämst, wäre das nicht schlecht.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2016)

An sich ist da leider beides fällig...   aber es gibt für Dein Board keine besseren CPUs mehr, und NUR CPU+Board neu ohne Graka, das wird DIr in Games so gut wie nix bringen, da die Graka schon lange überfällig wäre für eine Aufrüstung. Ich würde daher definitiv zuerst die Graka wechseln, denn die hättest du auch schon vor 3-4 Jahren mal wechseln können für einen fetten Schub. Eine Nvidia GTX 960 oder AMD R9 380 mit 4GB kostet dich ca 200€. Da die AMD mehr Strom zieht und du ein 400W-Netzteil hast, würde ich eher die Nvidia nehmen. Wie viele PCIe-Stecker hat das Netzteil, und welche (6 oder 6+2 = 8 Pin) ?

Für die meisten Games wird das gut reichen, denn nur wenige Games brauchen schon bei der CPU deutlich mehr Power, nur um mehr als 30-40 FPS zu haben.


----------



## CaptainMonkey (11. März 2016)

Okay danke für die schnellen Antworten. Somit würdet ihr beide mir raten, dass ich lieber noch die 150€ sparen sollte und so für ~450€ dann gleich neue Graka und CPU+Board holen sollte? Kann ich dann mit der GTX960 und dem Core i5 + Board (so wie _svd _geschrieben hat) davon ausgehen beim zocken um die 60 Frames zu bekommen?

P.S.: Das mit dem Ebay Verkauf ist auch eine sehr gute Idee, denn so hätte ich ja schon min. die Hälfte von den fehlenden 150€ zusammen. 

EDIT: Ach ja und wenn ich das wie beschrieben aufrüste reicht da trotzdem mein 400W Netzteil von der Leistung her? Schiebe da leichte Paranoia, dass das zu wenig ist. :p


----------



## CaptainMonkey (12. März 2016)

Okay was haltet ihr davon:

Als Grafikkarte würde ich die GTX960 nehmen: [209,00€]
https://www.caseking.de/evga-geforce-gtx-960-ssc-acx-2.0-4096-mb-gddr5-gcev-240.html

Nun hab ich mir 2 CPU+Board Kombinationen ausgesucht. Welche würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen? & Welche liefert die bessere Leistung?

CPU: [199,90€]
https://www.caseking.de/intel-core-i5-6500-3-2-ghz-skylake-sockel-1151-boxed-hpit-216.html
Mainboard: [54,90€]
https://www.caseking.de/asus-h110m-k-d3-intel-h110-mainboard-sockel-1151-mbas-237.html

= 463,80€

oder doch lieber wie folgt:

CPU: [179,90€]
https://www.caseking.de/intel-core-i5-4460-3-2-ghz-haswell-sockel-1150-boxed-hpit-137.html
Mainboard: [79,90€]
https://www.caseking.de/asrock-b85-pro4-intel-b85-mainboard-sockel-1150-mbar-075.html

= 468,80€

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## svd (12. März 2016)

Also, wenn der Preis gleich ist, kannst du natürlich gleich den Skylake-Unterbau nehmen.

Allerdings hättest du schon den DDR3-RAM für die Haswell-Plattform.

Naja, falls die wer einen glatten Hunderter für Phenom, Board und Arbeitsspeicher gäbe, passte das ja auch. 
Die RAM-Preise, auch für DDR4, sind derzeit ohnehin erfreulich niedrig.


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. März 2016)

Die GPU ist ganz klar das wichtigere Upgrade. Die CPU sollte in den meisten Spielen noch angenehm spielbare Bildraten bringen, aber es spricht nichts dagegen auch gleich die CPU aufzurüsten.

Von diesen 2 Optionen ist die 1. ganz klar die leistungsfähigere, da der i5 6500 in Benchmarks um 5-15% schneller ist und die maximale Taktrate um 0,2 Ghz höher ist. Dafür hast du nur ein Micro-ATX-Board gewählt was jedoch keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung hat, sondern in erster Linie weniger Anschlüsse.

Die GTX 960 mit 4GB ist in jedem Fall eine gute Wahl und ein deutlicher oder besser gesagt ein *gigantischer* Unterschied zu einer 5770. 

Und zu den 60fps: 
Man kann sicherlich 60fps bei 1080 oder 1200p erreichen, aber bei neueren Triple AAA Spielen muss man bei den Details und der Kantenglätting Kompromisse eingehen um diese zu erreichen. 
Bei nicht mehr ganz so neuen Spielen die schon ein paar Jahre alt sind sind 60fps aber locker zu erreichen, sofern es nicht um Spiele wie z.B. Dark Souls 1 oder NFS Rivals geht die nur 30fps unterstützen.

EDIT:





> Ach ja und wenn ich das wie beschrieben aufrüste reicht da trotzdem mein 400W Netzteil von der Leistung her? Schiebe da leichte Paranoia, dass das zu wenig ist. :p


Ich nutze eine Radeon R9 380 mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil und es funktioniert. Eine Radeon R9 380 verbraucht etwas mehr als eine GTX 960. Natürlich ist 400Watt Netzteil nicht gleich 400Watt Netzteil, aber auch der bequiet-Netzteil-Rechner empfiehlt für die von dir genannte Konfiguration nur ein aktuelles 400 Watt Pure Power oder 400 Watt Straight Power Netzteil.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2016)

Also, du willst ja das eine Board mit dem core i5-6500 nehmen, weil es auch DDR3 kann - das würde ich nicht machen, das ist eine "Pseudolösung" - dann lieber den i5-4460 ODER neues RAMN und DDR4 mit dem Skylake. 1x8GB DDR3-2133 oder 2400 sollte für unter 40€ zu haben sein.


----------



## svd (12. März 2016)

Oha, das DDR3-Skylake-Board hab ich gar nicht bemerkt. Alt und neu "mischen" würde ich auch nicht machen. 
Hatte mal ein vergleichbares ASRock-Hybrid-Board. Im Endeffekt hat es verhindert, dass der neuere Prozessor sein Potential entfalten konnte. 

Die DDR4-Version ist ja eh nicht so viel teuerer.


----------



## CaptainMonkey (12. März 2016)

Okay nochmals danke für eure schnellen Antworten. 

Hab mir jetzt die Folgende Zusammenstellung fertig gestellt:
https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/180adc14b26c4d8d797e

Damit heißt es für mich jetzt nochmal bisschen Geld zusammenkratzen um mein Budget nochmal etwas aufzustocken. 

P.S.: Das mit dem Netzteil beruhigt mich auch ungemein.


----------

